
“The default name prefix is changed to be ‘sqlite’ spelled backwards” (2006) - sidcool
https://github.com/endlesssoftware/sqlite3/blob/master/os.h#L133
======
crooked-v
I'm reminded of the "car owners sending emails to the developer of curl"
story. [https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/11/14/i-have-toyota-
corola/](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/11/14/i-have-toyota-corola/)

------
derimagia
When linking to github you should use the hotkey "y" to get a permalink to the
line number on the commit, otherwise it changes as code changes:

[https://github.com/endlesssoftware/sqlite3/blob/8004eeafeec9...](https://github.com/endlesssoftware/sqlite3/blob/8004eeafeec9ac4bc0fbc7a3c0bb01eca55694a0/os.h#L133)

~~~
rkeene2
Even better, don't link to some random version in GitHub but use the Fossil
version on SQLite's site:

[https://sqlite.org/src/artifact?ln=43-66&name=48388821692e87...](https://sqlite.org/src/artifact?ln=43-66&name=48388821692e87da)

------
tinco
As the developers of the Phusion Passenger application server we would get
emails from Justin Bieber fans when one of their fan sites went down. Same for
a couple of other community products that used our server. It was actually
quite fun because we'd learn about some group of users who benefited from our
open source product that we're normally not aware of. It was also a but
difficult because like sqlite it's not easy to explain why our company name is
on this error page when we're actually not responsible for the problem.

------
okket
Previous discussion from 4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9196218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9196218)
(108 comments)

------
yoavmmn
Am I the only one that doesn't get it? Why would anybody be annoyed by a
temporary file?

~~~
taspeotis
People get upset over all sorts of things. Look at this thread [1] where
everybody without a clue gets involved to solve the mystery of an NTFS ADS
called :WofCompressedData.

[1] [https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/all/what-i...](https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/all/what-is-
wofcompresseddata/1a9f431e-e14c-46d7-9883-a0e92467be5d)

~~~
TrueTom
This thread is pretty much every Microsoft forum thread ever.

~~~
jeffrallen
Did they try rebooting, clearing cache, and reinstalling?

------
t0mbstone
No offense, but this is a dumb solution to the problem.

You honestly think that people having this problem can't google "etilqs" and
still find sqlite?

[https://www.google.com/search?q=etilqs&oq=etilqs](https://www.google.com/search?q=etilqs&oq=etilqs)

~~~
beatgammit
Did you read the comment? It says something like:

> People smart enough to figure out the code are also smart enough to realize
> that emailing the developer won't help.

I don't know what pulls up on that search result for you (Google searches are
individualized), but for me, I mostly get tips on how to resolve it, not the
SQLite developers.

I don't know if it works, but it seems like a pretty harmless change.

------
shubhamjain
Is there a valid reason to publish your contact number? Wouldn't not having it
accessible been the easier solution? Of course, someone could email too, but
it's easier to deal with them; easier even to create a filter and ignore them
altogether.

~~~
dtech
Blaming people for having their contact info somewhere on the internet is not
really relevant. There are many valid reasons why people could contact you or
why you prefer contact information to be available somewhere, in this case for
example to hire an expert SQLite consultant.

Problem is that a determined enough misguided user will also be able to find
you in that case.

~~~
code_duck
That’s fine, but I surely would not have my publicly listed phone number
connected to something that could ring and wake me at night.

~~~
slenk
The internet seemed more trusting back in 2006. Also, things like Google Voice
didn't exist yet and who knew spam/robocalls would be such an issue.

Hindsight is always 20/20

~~~
code_duck
Maybe 1996? 2006 is hardly the early days. I remember people are being more
paranoid about the Internet then, stoked by confusion in the media. The people
who manufactured my glass torch thought that if they publish their phone
number on the Internet circa 2005, their phone would be ringing off the hook
with strangers asking them questions. Also, that’s still was a time when some
people still thought shopping online meant their credit card number was more
likely to be stolen somehow. Granted that those who thought these things we’re
not technologically sophisticated.

These days, many businesses have their phone numbers on the Internet. I had
mine on my Instagram profile. Nobody unusual called me. If I was embroiled in
perennial controversy, though, or mistaken for someone who was, things likely
would’ve been different.

~~~
AaronLBratcher
"Also, that’s still was a time when some people still thought shopping online
meant their credit card number was more likely to be stolen somehow."

Perhaps they were wiser than we thought given all the data/security breaches
in the past few years.

~~~
code_duck
But many of the breaches have involved companies like TJ Maxx or Target. Few
realized that shopping at a nationwide brick and mortar store was a way a card
might be stolen.

Also, people thought their card would be intercepted during transmission, not
taken from a database. That's what journalists were writing about, I guess.

~~~
AaronLBratcher
I agree, the database hacking may not have been seen as much as it should have
been by the general public. As a programmer I can say for sure that people
like me, however, were thinking about it.

Here's a link about recent data breaches that may include credit card
information. Several big companies in here.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/data-
breaches-2018-4](https://www.businessinsider.com/data-breaches-2018-4)

